# cosmetic mods from sentra swapped to my $1500 SER



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

here it is at the junk-yard. 96 200sx SER 115K miles price: $1500  i had to have it. 
NOTE: click on pic for larger picture!


day one. cleaned the car up a lil bit and swapped a couple rims from car to car. it was nice out today :thumbup:




ooh, now i have my 17"s and 4 SER rims  17"s look better and fill the width space way better of course!
maybe later i'll have the rear 17"s on as well 

more coming when i wake up later today!


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

haha you have 1500 for another car but not enough to drop the car?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah you deff. need to drop that mo fo


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

VERY nice...

i think the se-r wheels look better though


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

Neil said:


> haha you have 1500 for another car but not enough to drop the car?


drop shmop :thumbup: the 3 inch gap looks good IMO.
good thing i never got around to dropping the sentra because it'd be another thing i have to pull off to put on the SER. i buy stuff when i find good deals. i never planned to have my c/f hood but the GB was a good deal!
same with the sr20...only the car is in such good shape that i decided to just keep the engine in it.
the suspensions so shot its not quite as high in the front as the sentra :thumbup:  
i'll get around to it eventually. i swear!


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

check this shit out 









opinions on the hood/ wheels/ with the black car?  think stock front bumper replacement w/ 98 rear or GTR kit? im thinking stock but that kit's sweet!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

save your money and put a turbo on that bitch :asleep: as well as fix it up so its in " like new" condition. What shape is the motor in? Did some ricer fuck shit up in the engine bay? Any other inconsistencies with it? Squeaks, rattles... etc. ?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the car itself doesn't seem quite as solid as my sentra does. i think if the trunklid latched most of the rattles would be illiminated though.
as far as i can detect, the past owner was a dumbshit. he let quakerstate change his oil though, and it was just done before he wrecked it. seemed to be a college student, by the EWU sticker in the back window. Engine bay was/ is totally stock, even the airbox. stock suspension and everything else.
engine runs good, but not great. theres a thread about it in the sr20 engine section. still have some knock sensor issues i think.

the only thing broken was the center console, dont ask me how but the corner by the ecu was broken. i bought a new one for the sentra and swapped my custom one into the SER though. no worries!
also this guy smoked in my car and ate candycanes apparently.


----------

